# Blaine Sumner



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUnE8NxBYny/

Dude benched over 1 thousand in single ply. Pretty sure that's never been done before.

If he does this in a meet

1100+ squat
1000+ bench
800+ deadlift 

His current pr total is 2805...


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 29, 2017)

He talks about this Arnold Competition here.


----------



## Beezy (May 29, 2017)

Whoa! I don't know what was more impressive, the lift or the guys who actually decided to hate on it lmao!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Whoa! I don't know what was more impressive, the lift or the guys who actually decided to hate on it lmao!



You learn to ignore or laugh at these types. This shit is pure ignorance on their part.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2017)

That is crazy. Wonder how his wrists feel with a 1000


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> That is crazy. Wonder how his wrists feel with a 1000



He said they felt like they were gonna snap and his forearms were going to explode.


----------



## BigJohnny (May 30, 2017)

1000lbs is a thousand pounds, equipped or not! Good stuff, screw the haters!


----------



## Milo (May 30, 2017)

Instagram faggots always have something to say. For some reason they think bringing someone down will bring themselves up.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 30, 2017)

I met a guy who did have his forearm snap benching multi. It was years before I met him. Scar was pretty nasty.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 30, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I met a guy who did have his forearm snap benching multi. It was years before I met him. Scar was pretty nasty.


That is some crazy shit!


----------



## Battletoad (May 31, 2017)

Sumner is a goddamn tank. I know he said his wrists felt messed up afterward, but DAMN. I hope he can stay injury free during this prep. No matter what, he'll go down in powerlifting history as one of the absolute strongest lifters of all time, bar none.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 31, 2017)

He's not human...


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

I have known Blaine for many years and talked several times. He is a good person and real well spoken. 
We resided in the same state and a couple of his best buds are good friends of mine. 
He is a one of a kind


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 27, 2017)

I could only imagine him smashing pumpkins...


----------

